# Пусть с грехом пополам



## cha1slemonom

Trying to translate this idiom: "пусть с грехом пополам"
My attempt: [she/he/we/etc.] muddled through


----------



## morzh

cha1slemonom said:


> Trying to translate this idiom: "пусть с грехом пополам"
> My attempt: [she/he/we/etc.] muddled through



Barely, willy-nilly, by the skin of one's teeth.

Машина ездит с грехом пополам - the car is barely alive.
Строители с грехом пополам закончили дом -  The builder did barely acceptable job finishing building the house.
Я сдал экзамен с грехом пополам - I barely managed to pass the exam.


----------



## A.O.T.

May it be muddled along / muddled on.


----------



## morzh

A.O.T. said:


> May it be muddled along / muddled on.


This is not exactly the same. Sometimes it may be close, but not always., and there are better expressions to translate that. "Кое-как", I think. (though it is sometimes the same as "с грехом пополам").


----------



## A.O.T.

morzh said:


> Not even close.



Ну, это с вашей колокольни. Я заметил, что тут без Вашего высочайшего одобрения ни одна тема не проходит. Попытайтесь перевести на русский язык вот такое предложение, особенно, обратите внимание на его последнюю часть: "I don't know how he produces any results, *the way he muddles along*". Возможно, это Вам поможет немного расширить Ваши лингвистические горизонты.


----------



## A.O.T.

morzh said:


> This is not exactly the same. Sometimes it may be close, but not always., and there are better expressions to translate that. "Кое-как", I think. (though it is sometimes the same as "с грехом пополам").


"С грехом пополам = с горем пополам = кое-как = непрофессионально" - these are equivalents in Russian but there's a need to follow the context of a whole sentence where this expression is used.


----------



## morzh

I corrected my post before I saw your reply.
But in your example neither "с хрехом пополам" nor "кое-как" will do.

(Примерчик-то из Мюллера?)

I would put it like so: "Я не представляю, как он вообще что-то делает, при том, какой он путаник ".


----------



## morzh

A.O.T. said:


> "С грехом пополам = с горем пополам = кое-как = непрофессионально" - these are equivalents in Russian.



Гм.

Мы, *с горем пополам*, добрались до дома = Мы *непрофессионально* добрались до дома?


----------



## A.O.T.

morzh said:


> (Примерчик-то из Мюллера?)



Мюллером не пользуюсь уже более 20 лет. Не угадали.


----------



## A.O.T.

morzh said:


> Гм.
> 
> Мы, *с горем пополам*, добрались до дома = Мы *непрофессионально* добрались до дома?



Если человек делает/выполняет какую-то работу *с горем пополам* или *кое-как, *то он делает/выполняет ее *непрофессионально. *​Именно в этом контексте.


----------



## morzh

Англо-русский словарь Мюллера 
muddle 
 					 muddle
 muddle 1. noun 1) неразбериха; беспорядок; - make a muddle of 2) путаница вголове  Syn:  see jumble  2.  v.   1)   спутывать,   путать   (часто   muddleup/together/about/around); don't muddle me about like that,  tell  me  exactlywhat you want. 2) делать кое-как; портить (тж. muddle along/on);* I don't  knowhow he produces any results, the way he muddles along. *3) опьянять;  одурмани-вать - muddle away - muddle into - muddle on - muddle through
--------------


Looks familiar?


----------



## A.O.T.

morzh said:


> I would put it like so: "Я не представляю, как он вообще что-то делает, при том, какой он путаник ".



I don't know how he produces any results, the way he *muddles along*. — Не знаю, как у него что-то получается, он все делает *кое-как/с грехом(горем) пополам.*


----------



## morzh

A.O.T. said:


> I don't know how he produces any results, the way he *muddles along*. — Не знаю, как у него что-то получается, он все делает *кое-как*.



Also possible.


----------



## rusita preciosa

cha1, *с грехом пополам *can either mean "with difficulty" or "with poor result", depending on the context.

Since you did not provide context, your option in the OP may or may not be viable.


----------



## cha1slemonom

This is the full sentence (a line from A. Panova's novel Сентиментальный роман):
Так или иначе - пусть с грехом пополам - он выполнял все поручения и никогда ни от чего нt увиливал.


----------



## morzh

- he always managed, if only barely -


----------



## Selyd

Нашел в фразеологическом:
с грех*о*м попол*а*м: он *э*то сд*е*лал с грех*о*м попол*а*м — he just managed to do it
он с грех*о*м попол*а*м сдал экз*а*мены — he just managed to pass the examinations
В этом фразеологизме речь идет не о профессиональном или непрофессиональном исполнении,
а о влиянии некой совокупности безликих факторов на результат деятельности.
Если речь об экзамене, то - плохо знает материал, попался плохой билет, не до того было, препод
зануда, не один раз ходил сдавать и наконец ...Фух!
Наверное приведённый перевод не ахти хорош.


----------



## henrylee100

in English you can say 'by the skin of his/her/... teeth'
Example:

Did he pass the exam?
Yeah, he did, by the skin of his teeth 

Он сдал экзамен?
Да сдал, с грехом/горем пополам.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Я согласен с henrylee "... by the skin of his teeth", и, как предложил топикстартер, "he (barely) muddled through the exam", и ещё "he (barely) scraped through the exam".  

Other ways of translating it in different contexts: 

Сантехника в номерах старая, душ работает с грехом пополам ...
The plumbing in the rooms is old, the shower barely works/is on its last legs ...

Сильные мира сего, или просто – Евросоюза, с грехом пополам справились с  греческим кризисом ... (source)
The powers that be - at least in the EU - have muddled (their way) through/managed to get a lid on the Greek crisis

Дорогу назад я с грехом пополам отыскал.  I found my way back somehow or other/more by luck than judgement.

Он объясняется по-русски с грехом пополам.  He just about manages to make himself understood in Russian*.

*Текст, с грехом пополам, на слух разобрала: (source) The text - as far as I could make it out - from listening.


----------

